# Bumblebee Trap out?



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I dont think it works that way for them. They will die off this winter when the new queens hatch and fly away to mate then hibernate.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

im curious now as well, with carpenter bees.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

for the bumbles just seal the entrance once winter sets in. the the whole colony dies off every year, no stores in the old nest.

there are carpenter bee traps online if you google, and they are easy to make uses old wood and bottles. typical 6th grade woodshop.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

DavidZ said:


> for the bumbles just seal the entrance once winter sets in. the the whole colony dies off every year, no stores in the old nest.


In my opinion the best option,, the ole wait them out..


----------

